# The Macchi C.205 "Veltro"



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VERSUCH (Jan 16, 2016)

Very nice Snautzer, here is the Milan, 205 in Nov 15.
Kind Regards Mike
I have more if anyone is interested, mainly up close parts.


mmmmn no picture......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2016)

Versuch

The forum just went through some changes. There might be some bugs. We will get it figured out.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2016)

Picture works for me. Nice shot!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2016)

I think VERSUCH is trying to post a pic, but it won't.

I wonder how he is doing it, because when I posted test pics it worked fine.


----------



## GregP (Jan 20, 2016)

I'll try from my internal drive ...:

And from the web ...

Can't seem to do it from the web ....

And my otherwise sig pic gets compressed in the x-y direction. What size should we make it so it maintains aspect ratio?

Actually when I hit "Save Changes," the sig pic was OK, but the pic under it where I could reply is compressed ... very strange. Probably a setting. But that pales until we can post pics (at least .jpg's) from the web in some format.

The one that made it below from my hard drive is a jpg.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VERSUCH (Jan 22, 2016)

Ok sports fans lets try again.....Thanks to Der Boss and people offering feedback.......works fine now...Kind Regards Mike


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 22, 2016)

Works now and looks good 


Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2016)

Yep, it does look good.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice pics!


----------



## alex010 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi,
The aircraft in the historical photo is a Macchi C.202 "Folgore" not a Macchi C.205 "Veltro".
In the first photo the aircraft is too small to identify it without doubt, bat the fixed tail gear say that it is a C.202 or a C.202 converted into C.202. The date of photo can help identify the subject: if it was before 1943, what it is certainly a C.202.
In the second and third photo you can see the typical "rectangular" oil cooler of C.202 instead of the two of the C.205 with DB 605/Fiat RA 1050, that you can see in the VERSUCH photo.

bye


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2017)

Good one.


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2017)

Good shot!


----------

